# [Lesertest] Enermax ETD-T60-TB - Top-flow oder Top-flop?



## DF_zwo (19. August 2012)

*Lesertest des Enermax ETD-T60-TB*

1. Einleitung
2. Beschreibung des Kühlers und seiner Technologien
3. Technische Daten
4. Packungsinhalt und Detailbetrachtung
5. Testsystem
6. Montage
7. Erläuterung des Testverfahrens
8. Test
9. Lautstärke
10. Fazit


*1. Einleitung*

Liebe Leute des PCGH-Extreme Forums. Willkommen bei meinem Test des Enermax ETD-T60-TB. Leider sind meine Fähigkeiten das layout besonders ansprechend zu gestalten, recht beschränkt. Ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen, im Gegenzug dafür werde ich den Test ein wenig umfangreicher gestalten und mir natürlich viel Mühe geben. *Dies ist mein erster Produkttest und er wird daher nicht perfekt durchdacht sein*. Mein Dank vorweg gilt schonmal dem PCGH und Enermax Team, die mir die Möglichkeit gegeben haben diesen Test durchzuführen.

*2. Beschreibung des Kühlers und seiner Technologien*

Der Enermax ETD-T60-TB ist ein Top-flow Kühler der auf maximale Kühlleistung bei minimaler Lautstärke ausgelegt ist. Um dies zu erreichen setzt Enermax auf vielerlei Technologien die ich im Folgenden erläutern werde und die Enermax zum Teil sogar eigens entwickelt und patentiert hat und somit auch nur bei wenigen CPU-Kühler Modellen Einsatz findet.

SEF (Stack Effect Flow) Technologie:
Durch die SEF Technologie wird der Abtransport der warmen Luft aus dem Kühlblock beschleunigt. Hierzu hat Enermax zwei Öffnungen in der Mitte des Kühlkörpers angebracht die der warmen Luft Raum zum entweichen geben.

VGF (Vortex Generator Flow) Technologie:
Bei jedem Kühler ohne diese Technologie, erzeugt das Umströmen der Luft kleine Luftverwirbelungen an den Heatpipes die durch den Kühlblock laufen. Um diese Luftverwirbelungen zu vermeiden und den Luftstrom möglichst eng an den Heatpipes entlang laufen zu lassen, hat Enermax kleine Spoiler auf jeder Lamelle des Kühlkörpers angebracht.

VEF (Vacuum Effect Flow) Technologie:
Um möglichst viel kalte Luft ansaugen zu können, hat Enermax die Seiten des Kühlers nicht vollständig geschlossen. Hierdurch sollen Druckunterschiede vermieden bzw. ausgeglichen werden.

Crossed Heatpipes:
Diese Technologie findet man nur in dieser Top-flow Serie von Enermax. Durch eine versetzte Anordnung der Heatpipes soll immer jeweils eine kühlere Heatpipe neben einer wärmeren Heatpipe liegen und die Wärmeverteilung soll sich dadurch verbessern.

Der Referenzlüfter des ETD-T60-TB ist ein *Enermax T.B. Silence* mit einer Rahmenbreite von 120mm und einer *Nenndrehzahl von 800 bis 1800 Umdrehungen pro Minute*. Er besitzt einen *4-Pin PWM Anschluss* und soll sich durch lange Lebensdauer und geringe Lautstärke bei möglichst hoher Luftförderleistung auszeichnen.

*3. Technische Daten (Herstellerangaben)*

Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4. Packungsinhalt und Detailbetrachtung*

*Achtung*: Aufgrund der Beschränkung auf 15 Bilder pro Beitrag, werde ich alle weiteren Fotos in den Beitrag unter diesem, später anhängen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler kam in der abgebildeten Verpackung. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Schachtel sehr ansprechend gestaltet und gleichzeitig schlicht bzw. nicht zu aufdringlich. Auf der Schachtel befinden sich die Spezifikationen zum Produkt, Packungsinhalt, einige Produktbilder und Montagebilder. Zum Lieferumfang gehören der Kühler mit dem Lüfter sowie das Montagematerial für alle kompatiblen Sockel. Da der Lieferumfang ansonsten auch noch auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, werde ich nicht weiter auf ihn eingehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sofort auffällt ist, dass die Heatpipes sehr lang sind. An der einen Seite laufen 2 Heatpipes antlang, auf der anderen Seite sind es 4 Stück. Der Durchmesser der Heatipies beträgt 6mm pro Stück. *Die Kühlfinnen sind aus Aluminium*, sehr dünn und viele an der Zahl. Insgesamt macht der Kühler einen sehr *hochwertigen Eindruck* auf mich, auch wenn ich ihn fast schon ein bisschen zu schade zum anfassen finde, überall kann man Fingerabdrücke sehr leicht sehen. Der Lüfter sitzt auf Abstandshaltern aus gummi auf dem Kühlblock und wird von zwei robusten Klammern gehalten. Es wackelt nichts und auch das Lüfterkabel ist gesleeved und deshalb nicht so anfällig für Beschädigungen. Abgesehen davon, dass es besser aussieht.

Die Basis und die Heatpipes bestehen *aus vernickeltem Kupfer*. Leider kommt hier nicht die von anderen Kühlern bewährte Heatpipe-Direct-Touch Technik zum Einsatz. Ob dies ein Nachteil ist, werden wir herausfinden. Auf der Basis befindet sich außerdem ein Aufkleber zum Schutz vor Kratzern, den man vor der Montage jedoch entfernt.

Auch wenn der Kühler recht klobig und wuchtig wirkt, ist er eigentlich garnicht mal so schwer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ihr euch ein Bild über die Ausmaße machen könnt, habe ich den Kühler mal neben einen Zollstock gelegt.

*5. Testsystem*

Intel Core i5 2500k
Asus P8P67 B3
8GB Team Elite DDR3-1333 CL9
Evga GTX670 FTW (GTX680 statt GTX670 Referenzdesign mit Radiallüfter)
2x 3,5" HDD, 7200upm
Fractal Design Define XL
- 1x140mm Fractal Design, 1100upm vorne
- 1x140mm Fractal Design, 1000upm hinten
- 1x180mm Fractal Design, 700upm oben
BeQuiet Straight Power E5, 600W, 120mm Lüfter

Auf Wunsch können weitere Details und Fotos von meinem System auch meiner Sysprofile Seite entnommen werden. Ich denke der Rest ist aber nicht wichtig.

*6. Montage*

Ich bitte euch um Verständnis, dass ich meine Hardware nicht für eine anschaulichere Fotografie ausgebaut habe. Es hat mich wirklich eine Menge Zeit und Mühe gekostet die Kabel etc. so zu verlegen und von daher werde ich für den Ein- und Umbau lediglich die Klappe auf der Rückseite des Mainboardtrays verwenden. Das wäre zumindest aber auch schon mal eine Premiere für mich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Montage verlief relativ problemlos*. Bis auf die Halteklammern die an der Bodenplatte befestigt werden, war die Installation auch recht einfach. Bei den besagten Halteklammern musste ich schon eine ganze Menge Kraft aufwenden um sie in Position zu bringen.

Schritt 1) Halteklammern am Kühler befestigen. Dazu schiebt man die beiden Klammern über der Bodenplatte ineinander und verschraubt sie.
Schritt 2) Die vier Daumenschrauben in die Halteklammern schrauben
Schritt 3) Kühler in die vier Löcher im Mainboard stecken
Schritt 4) Die Backplate auflegen und mit vier Muttern festschrauben

*7. Erläuterung des Testverfahrens*

*Getestet wird der Enermax ETD-T60-TB nur mit meinem System*. Ich habe mir verschiedene Programme und tools zum testen ausgesucht. Jeder der beiden Kühler wird mit jedem Lüfter getestet. *Ich habe mir 3 "presets" ausgedacht* die ich im Folgenden noch erläutere. 

Da der Enermax ein Top-flow Kühler ist, erwarte ich, dass sich die *Umgebungstemperatur* und auch die Temperatur meiner Komponenten *verändern*. Ich halte es z.B. durchaus für möglich, dass der Grafikkartenlüfter schneller drehen wird. Die automatische Lüftersteeuerung hält die Temperatur unter Last jedoch immer bei etwa 80°C, deswegen wird diese sich wohl nicht weiter erhöhen.

Zuerst mal die beiden Kühler:
- Enermax ETD-T60-TB
- EKL Alpenföhn Brocken

Lüfter (alle 120mm und PWM, Herstellerangaben):
- Enermax T.B. Silence, bis 1800upm (Referenzlüfter des ETD-T60-TB)
- Alpenföhn Wingboost, bis 1500upm (Referenzlüfter des EKL Brocken)
- Scythe Slipstream, bis 1300upm (Ersatz für den Wingboost, da leiser)
- Ohne (Semi-passiv)

Presets
- Low (Lüfter auf Quiet, Spannung default, Taktrate default)
- Med (Lüfter auf Normal, Spannung plus 0,015V, Taktrate 4GHz)
- High (Lüfter auf Turbo, Spannung plus 0,040V, Taktrate 4,5GHz)
- Passiv (Ohne Lüfter, Semi-passiv, Spannung default, Taktrate default)

Lüftergeschwindigkeiten:
- Quiet
- Normal
- Turbo
(Gemäß Asus Q-Fan Voreinstellung)

Als Wärmeleitpaste werde ich die von Enermax mitgelieferte Dow Cornering TC-5121 verwenden.

Programme:

Messtools
- HWMonitor v1.2.0.0 (Nur für Komponenten- und Umgebungstemperatur sowie Lüfterdrehzahlen)
- Coretemp v1.0 (Nur für CPU)

Auslastungstools
- 20 Minuten mit Prime95 "Maximum Heat" Modus
- 20 Minuten mit Core2maxperf

Realtests
- Packen einer 4,37GB großen Filmdatei (WinRAR x64, v4.20, normale Kompression)
- Project Cars build 282 (2 Runden Computergesteuert über die Strecke "Eifelwald" (Nordschleife) mit mäßig schnellem Fahrzeug)
- 20 Minuten zufälliges GTA IV gameplay
- 20 Minuten zufälliges TES V: Sykrim gameplay

*8. Test*

Ich habe mich gegen einen grafischen Vergleich entschieden. Da ich mir sehr viel Mühe mit einer Tabelle gegeben habe, möchte ich auch, dass ihr euch die anseht. Alle Testergebnisse sind in dieser Tabelle. Insgesamt habe ich *187 Messungen* durchgeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleichsdiagramme hinzugefügt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vergleich der maximalen Durchschnittstemperaturen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vergleich der maximalen Temperaturen der presets "High" und "Low" unter Vollast und unter Spielelast.

Die Testergebnisse erläutert:

*Der Enermax ETD-T60-TB liegt durchweg hinter dem EKL Alpenföhn Brocken*. Bei niedrigen Anforderungen herrscht noch fast Gleichstand, aber je mehr man dem Kühler abverlangt, desto größer wird die Lücke. Im Passivbetrieb ist der ETD-T60-TB schlussendlich garnicht mehr zu gebrauchen und die CPU erreicht *bis zu 93°C* (Vergleich Brocken: 80°C). Sieht man sich die Kühler genauer an, weiß man auch wieso. Der Brocken hat dickere Heatpipes und größere Abstände zwischen den Lamellen. Indizien eines Passivkühlers. Der ETD-T60 hingegen hat viele dünne Kühlfinnen in geringerem Abstand. Ein Indiz für einen Kühler der für den Lüfterbetrieb gemacht ist.

Ich habe den Test durchgeführt unter Beachtung, ob sich die Temperaturen aller anderen Komponenten oder die Lüfterdrehzahlen anders verhalten als mit meinem EKL Brocken, da es sich bei dem ETD-T60 um einen Top-flow Kühler handelt. Das Ergebnis war absolut nicht so wie ich es erwartet habe.

Meine Überlegung war... wenn der ETD-T60 die Abwärme im Gehäuse verteilt, dann müssten sich alle anderen Komponenten doch mehr aufheizen als mit dem EKL Brocken. So war es aber nicht. Im Gegenteil... *die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte und der Festplatten sind im Schnitt leicht gesunken*.

*9. Lautstärke*

Die Lautstärke des ETD-T60-TB ist natürlich in diesem Fall von dem verwendeten Lüfter abhängig. Wenn ich mich jetzt ausschließlich auf das Referenzdesign beziehen müsste, dann tut es mir Leid, aber der Lüfter ist ziemlich laut für das was er letztenendes leistet.

Im "Low preset" waren alle drei Lüfter die ich getestet habe nicht zu hören. Weder im idle, noch unter Last.

Als ich mein "Med preset" geladen habe, sah die ganze Geschichte schon anders aus. Zwar waren auch hier im idle alle drei Lüfter nicht zu hören, aber unter Last gab der Enermax Lüfter mit *etwa 1400 UPM* ein deutliches Rauschen von sich. Der Wingboost Lüfter war aber auch nicht viel besser, da er ein leichtes Klackern von sich gab. Einzig der Slipstream war mit einem leichten Rauschen kaum rauszuhören.

Zuletzt noch das "High preset". *Hier war der Enermax Lüfter eine absolute Katastrophe*, sorry. Lautstärkemäßig hat er sogar die Grafikkarte deutlich(!) übertönt und das obwohl die Lüfterdrehzahl der Grafikkarte ähnlich der des Enermax Lüfters war. Ich konnte *maximal 2036 UPM* messen. Mit weniger rauschen, aber dafür ein sehr lautes Klackern von sich gebend und somit auch nicht viel besser als der Enermax Lüfter, verhielt sich der Wingboost mit 1551 UPM maximal. Das laute Klackern war auch der Grund wieso ich den Wingboost durch den Slipstream ersetzt habe. Lediglich dieser nämlich, lieferte ein akzeptables Ergebnis ab. Mit einer Drehzahl von maximal 1434 UPM ist er zwar deutlich zu hören, jedoch ohne störendes Klackern und von daher insgesamt gesehen auch der leiseste Lüfter von allen. Sieht man sich die Temperaturunterschiede an, finde ich die Leistung des Enermax und Wingboost Lüfters sehr peinlich.

*10. Fazit*

*Insgesamt gesehen bin ich mit dem Enermax ETD-T60-TB ganz zufrieden*. So wirklich vom Hocker gehauen hat mich die Kühlleistung allerdings auch nicht. Wenn man den Kaufpreis bedenkt, dann ist man mit einem anderen Kühler (HR-02 Macho o.ä.) auf jeden Fall besser dran, vorausgesetzt man hat den Platz. In weniger breiten Gehäuse, könnte der ETD-T60-TB jedoch erste Wahl sein, da man hier nur begrenzt Platz hat und ein hoher Tower Kühler demzufolge logischerweise nicht passt. *Ich persönlich rate an den Kühler in jedem Fall mit einem Lüfter zu betreiben*, wenn man eine Core i5 oder Core i7 CPU hat. Für einen Core i3 könnte man den ETD-T60 aber eventuell sogar als Passivkühler in einem HTPC verwenden. Wie die Passivleistung für AMD Prozessoren reichen würde, kann ich leider nicht einschätzen, aber für die sparsameren Athlon II müsste es reichen.

Probleme gab es mit dem Kühler nicht. Die Verarbeitung ist super, die Montage relativ einfach und die Installationsanleitung ist gut beschrieben. Bei meinem EKL Brocken war die Anleitung deutlich schlechter und unverständlicher. Vorausgesetzt man befolgt diese, kann man eigentlich auch nichts falsch machen.

Zu guter Letzt: Der Enermax ETD-T60-TB wird meinen EKL Brocken nicht ersetzen, da die Kühlleistung geringer ausfällt.


----------



## DF_zwo (22. August 2012)

*Verpackung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lüfter*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kühler und Befestigung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vergleich Enermax ETD-T60-TB mit EKL Alpenföhn Brocken*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DF_zwo (22. August 2012)

*Hardware im eingebauten Zustand*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DF_zwo (22. August 2012)

So jetzt bin ich endlich fertig. Bitte beachtet, dass ihr mir gerne Anregungen geben könnt, etwas am Test selbst verändern kann und werde ich allerdings nicht mehr. Mittlerweile habe ich die Hardware nämlich wieder umgebaut und das soll auch erstmal so bleiben.


----------



## aliriza (22. August 2012)

Also vom Testverfahren und der mühe die du gegeben hast bin ich positiv überrascht. Alles schön ausführlich und verständlich beschrieben.

Aber gut finde ich nicht das du so oft *bold* effekt nutzt. Das stört beim Lesen wenn es zu oft vorkommt und sieht nich so nice aus.
Weiterhin würde ich nicht im Review so selbst Kritisch sein. Du hast angst das wir dich hier zerfetzen weil es deiner meinung nach nicht so gelungen ist. 
Du kanns am anfang oder Ende kurz erwähnen das es dein erstes Review ist und du dir bewusst bist das nicht alles perfekt ist, aber nicht immer zwischen den zeilen noch mal dich selbs Kritisieren.

Ansonsten gut gemacht


----------



## DF_zwo (22. August 2012)

Danke, ja das mit der Fettschrift ist vielleicht wirklich ein bisschen zuviel des Guten. Ich glaube das werde ich mal eben nochmal überarbeiten.

EDIT: So, ich habe die Fettschrift im Text nun entschärft.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. August 2012)

Sehr schöner Test und klasse, dass du dir sehr viele Mühen bei den Messungen gemacht hast. Ich würde dort allerdings doch ein paar Messungen zusammengefasst als Diagramm gerne sehen (einfach der Anschaulichkeit halber):
Presets: High und Low
Kühler: Enermax und Alpenföhn mit beigelegtem Lüfter
Auslastung: Maximal und Spiele
M.M.n. würde der Test dadurch stark an Qualität und Anschaulichkeit gewinnen.


----------



## DF_zwo (22. August 2012)

Also den Kühler baue ich nicht nochmal aus, sorry.

Was die Diagramme angeht, ich bekomme das nicht so hin wie ich mir das vorstelle. Vielleicht füge ich das später noch hinzu.

So ich habe den Bereich mit den Testergebnissen nochmal komplett überarbeitet. Viel Spaß.


----------



## aliriza (22. August 2012)

Hey hast du gut gemacht sieht schon besser aus 

PS: wenn du im Kontrollzentrum ein extra Album für deine Review Bilder aufmachst, brauchst du nicht mehr hier für alle 15 bilder neuen Thread auf machen.


----------



## DF_zwo (22. August 2012)

Ah okay, gut zu wissen. Weil das mit der Begrenzung fand ich schon ziemlich nervig. Jetzt lasse ich es aber so, beim nächsten Mal versuche ich es anders zu machen.


----------

